# Air McNair dead



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

http://www.baltimoresun.com/sports/rave ... 5570.story

Im really curious to hear the whole story, but that will take some time.


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

I'm not.

He was a great player and classy guy. I hope that won't change with this but it doesn't look good. Gotta wait for the whole story, it has already changed 10 times in 24 hours.


----------

